# Help! Hand cramp?



## pkster8235 (Mar 31, 2008)

I've been playing for over eight years and when I play a certain song with bar chords I get serious painful hand cramp that is so crippling that I need to stop playing half way through.

The major problem is that I am playing this song tomorrow night at a show. What can I do? I've been practicing as much as humanly possible. 
Are there any stretches or exercises I can do before hand or to improve strength?

How else can I avoid this and does the positioning of the wrist have anything to do with it? How should I sit?

The pain seems to be mostly in my pinkie finger (used throughout the song on all chords) and my wrist

Thanks all. :rockon:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Barre chords will do that to you.

Other than warming up, but not over doing it--which can be a tricky balance--I would suggest checking out the angle of your left hand--if you're curving your hand too much, it can be part of the problem.

Also look for spots in the song you can release the pressure on the strings--if you can't find any--create them. That might help.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I get that too. What works for me is doing some grip exercises to strengthen my hands.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Try adjusting position of your elbow on your fretting hand...sometimes if elbow is to close or to far away from body it can be harder to make the chords...also lowering or raising elbow can affect the ease of fretting...move the arm around and find a better spot.

Also if there are any breaks in the song at all remove hand from guitar and lower it...sometimes hand can get numb if you dont take a quick break when you can.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

also, try changing the height of your guitar strap. Sometimes raising it a notch can help.

If the song allows for it, try switching positions/using alternate chord forms throughout the song. That can help relieve the constant pressure on your wrist.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you do stretches before touching the guitar? Stretching and massages before even touching the guitar, every time no matter what you're doing, will prevent injuries and increase the productivity of a session (thank you John Petrucci).


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

In addition to all that, have you tried playing just doublestops for parts of the song? Or changing to first posiiton chords to give you a break? If you're in a band situation, the only one that will notice is you (unless they're whacky aug-sus-sups-13th-dim-7ths* or something). 

*OK, I made that up and it's probably meaningless, but you get the idea.


----------



## kebbs (May 15, 2008)

I am sure that all these replies to your medical issue are good and valid, but I would strongly recommend seeing a physician. We're talking your hand here, and you don't want to take any chances with that. Please, just see a doc.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Another thing to consider is the neck profile of the guitar. A flatter or rounder neck may position your thumb and wrist angle such that it doesn't hurt as much. I've noticed that I tend to cramp up more on flatter necks due to angle of my wrist. Next time you're in a guitar shop try out that song that cramps you up on a few different necks.


----------



## pkster8235 (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks again guys. your posts were really helpful. I just had to get used to it.. now my hand is stronger and I can play it longer with less discomfort.


----------



## rythmlizza (Jul 3, 2008)

pkster8235 said:


> _I suffer pain in the first join of the index finger on the left hand ! Playing F and C alots may cause this pain ? Anyone experience this issue or just unlucky me ? Any suggestion for a cure ? Thanks...


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah this happens a lot to me with barre chords. I personally don't like the idea of letting off, (I believe some one said try to find spots to rest and such, it can sound good and give some rhythmic variatiions) but I find that repetitive squeezing and loosening only tires my hand more. It's like doing too many repititions on one of those hand grips, tightening and slacking is just more effort. My main problem, is that I hold my thumb in the "classical technique" type way, (as in trying to keep your thumb mostly in the middle of the neck to get maximum leverage) however, I found that using more of a baseball bat grip eases the tension, and back to what i said, instead of tightening and slacking trying to find quick rest spots is more tiring, so I try to almost lock my fingers into a grip, as most barre chords are the same or very similar shape, so try to minimize and economize the amount of movement you have to make, saves, effort and strength, just my thoughts, hope it helps.


----------

